# Intake manifold soot build up



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Dealership recommending removal of intake manifold to have it sent out to burn off accumulation. Heavy build up discovered when intercooler tube cracked and had to be replaced along w throttle body. Also saw heavy soot on O2 and Nox sensor. 
Anyone know how involved and expensive by labor hours this job is? Having so many MIL with check engine and def issues want to get back to having a car I can rely on on long trips.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I am not surprised the intake may need cleaned, I don't know how many hours labor, tried to find what a new intake manifold costs, couldn't find it. Had an old Mercedes and intake was plugged with crud, took it to a machine shop that rebuilds engines and they cleaned it out, cost about $40 or something like that. I think most of the cost would be labor.

yikes intake manifold new is about $1000. There is one on eBay assuming it's the right one off a low mile car for 149.95 obo


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

There is shop a few hours away that basically burns out the soot as I understand it. Older car I would do, these new cars are little too complex for my skill set level. Hoping R & R on intake won't require too many labor hours. Bad time of year to be putting out lot of $


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Mine was put in some solution and he would remove and take some sort of brush and clean, he just said it wasn't fun to clean. Worked great after.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I should be probably thinking about this with all the miles I have. No symptoms yet though.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Not sure how difficult it is to change, would have to take the engine top cover to see. The Mercedes 95 was not difficult to change and lots of room to work on it, I doubt that's the case on the Cruze. At the time I bypassed the egr valve to not bring exhaust back into the intake.


----------



## K-rail (Oct 29, 2020)

Soot build up on my 2014 is scary. I'm half way into the removal where the next step is to remove the PCV oil seperator. GM in their infinite wisdom put in a bolt that has to be slotted by a "circular cutting tool" so you can remove it with a screwdriver. This is according to the dealer service guide. I can barely get my fingure on it let alone get in there with a tool. Anyone got suggestions?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

K-rail said:


> Soot build up on my 2014 is scary. I'm half way into the removal where the next step is to remove the PCV oil seperator. GM in their infinite wisdom put in a bolt that has to be slotted by a "circular cutting tool" so you can remove it with a screwdriver. This is according to the dealer service guide. I can barely get my fingure on it let alone get in there with a tool. Anyone got suggestions?


That's not GM's choice. That is an EPA regulation as that bolt must be "tamper-proof" - for whatever reason.

Don't bother with the slot. There is more than enough room (at least with the intermediate shaft removed - I did this when changing my oil pump pickup seal) to hammer on a 12-point 1/2" socket and break it free - it's very low torque. Then go buy another M6 bolt to replace it (I actually used a Philips head).


----------

